# smells like HAY - will it go AWAY?



## cercopagis (Sep 26, 2007)

I am a first time grower but I have been blessed with a great harvest. I harvested last week and the buds smelled amazing. They have been hanging in the dark and for a week and the outsides of the buds are dry. They now smell like straight up hay!!!. Will this go away during during the cure. 
I know there are lots of threads dealing with this but I just cant find answers. I am worried.

Cerco


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes it will.  I was always told in my younger days that it was grown in a barn so it smelled like hay.  Well, now that I have some growing time under my belt I know that is complete **.  Give it some time to cure and you will slowly start to notice the real frangrence of the buds coming out... Two weeks or so. :welcome:


----------



## cercopagis (Sep 26, 2007)

so I should move the buds to a paper bag now? the outsides are dry.


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

Harvesting information


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

if you haven`t yet, then yeah.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

I had this problem as well.  Just now I went to open the jars for a bit and noticed its already smelling tons better.  So there's hope after all.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

i`m finding the same thing today too peeps.
when i firrst began the cure i was drying little buds to test and i have to say i was dissapointed with the "overall" potency. when i oppened the jar each day it smelled of hay\not good, but today i`ve tried a sample and she smokes much better, with a more full-bodied head high.
well happy...


----------



## Old Bud (Sep 29, 2007)

It is natural that your bud will smell like hay for a few days. It is a normal part of the curing process. After a few days they will begin to smell better. the smell is caused by the chlorophyll breaking down.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up old bud  :beatnik:


----------

